# Coppia di Ischia gira film hard. Lui lo pubblica. Giornali a ruba



## admin (2 Febbraio 2014)

Una coppia di Ischia, qualche mese fa, ha girato un video hot. Ieri però, lui, per ripicca dopo essere stato lasciato, lo ha messo online. E in poche ore il video (che ora non si trova più online) è stato visualizzato da migliaia di persone. 

Ma c'è un fatto curioso sulla questione: questa mattina, qualcuno ha seguito il furgone della distribuzione dei quotidiani "Il Roma" e "Il Golfo" e, edicola per edicola, ha acquistato tutte le copie. Il motivo? I due quotidiani riportavano al loro interno alcuni aneddoti sulla vicenda e le foto (alcuni fotogrammi) del filmato. Si tratterebbe di giovani tra i 25 ed i 30 anni.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> (che ora non si trova più online)



   E' falso!...dire che non si trova più online


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2014)

non lo trovo


----------



## franzydoc (3 Febbraio 2014)

su Albijol, dacci una dritta xD


----------



## Gekyn (3 Febbraio 2014)

.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2014)

*Niente richieste di questo tipo per cortesia. *


----------



## Marilson (3 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Brain84 (3 Febbraio 2014)

In realtà è una diretta catturata da un famosissimo sito di cam quindi lei sapeva tutto o almeno concedeva di farsi vedere


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> In realtà è una diretta catturata da un famosissimo sito di cam quindi lei sapeva tutto o almeno concedeva di farsi vedere



Esatto, tra l'altro la qualità del video è pessima


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi non darò il link a nessuno (nemmeno in privato) perché non voglio problemi di nessun tipo, cmq sappiate che il video è 47 minuti di noia pura e che tanto presto si troverà dappertutto sui maggiori siti di streaming ..quando una cosa finisce in internet, se raggiunge un minimo di notorietà è impossibile cancellarla


----------



## Frikez (5 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non darò il link a nessuno (nemmeno in privato) perché non voglio problemi di nessun tipo, cmq sappiate che il video è 47 minuti di noia pura e che tanto presto si troverà dappertutto sui maggiori siti di streaming ..quando una cosa finisce in internet, se raggiunge un minimo di notorietà è impossibile cancellarla



Il tipo è andato solo alle Iene, ora sicuramente non se lo fila più nessuno


----------

